# Another Newbie - 30rl



## bronzestar (Aug 21, 2005)

Just picked up our new Outbact 30RL TT. It is my second trailer and a big improvement over my last (Coachman Futura 2600TB). Drove 700 miles to get it and used it for the first time on the way home.

I'm glad I found this forum, it looks to be filled with alot of valuable info. Thats it for now, just checkin in as a newbie.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback. Where do yo hail from??

Gary


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome!!! action

Congratulations on the new machine. I hope you have many funfilled nights in it.

Kevin


----------



## bronzestar (Aug 21, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback. Where do yo hail from??
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]54366[/snapback]​


Gary, I'm in Downstate New York, Rockland County. Lived all over the county though (Oak Harbor, WA; Pensacola, FL; Warminster, PA; Ceiba, PR; Oxnard, CA)

Funny thing, I'm a voly FF and our dispatch is 44 Control. I see 44 on your avatar.

Tony


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the group, hope you enjoy your new outback!!

You're somewhat in my neighborhood, we live in northern NJ

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action BronzeStar, Welcome to Outbackers! action action action

And congratulations on the new trailer. That looks like a great plan!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT and welcome to the site.

I'm sure you will find all kind of useful info here.

Welcome again!!

Steve


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Well then Bronzestar, an extra special welcome to a brother firefighter. Make sure that you check under the polls and go to the firefighter poll. I think you will find that there are many firefighters on the site.

44 is our station number down here in Delaware. If you are interested you can check out our website at www.citizenshosecompany.com.

Stay low and safe,
Gary


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome, welcome. You'll find there's a whole lot of clever and creative folks who frequent this site and some like me who steal their ideas! Enjoy!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome bronzestar to the Outback family.
And congrats on the new TT

Don action


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

Gary, I'm in Downstate New York, Rockland County. Lived all over the county though (Oak Harbor, WA; Pensacola, FL; Warminster, PA; Ceiba, PR; Oxnard, CA)

Funny thing, I'm a voly FF and our dispatch is 44 Control. I see 44 on your avatar.

Tony
[snapback]54369[/snapback]​[/quote]
With addresses like Pensacola,Oak Harbor, PR and Oxnard you've got be ex-Navy, right? Congrats on your new purchase and welcome to the club.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bronzestar said:


> Just picked up our new Outbact 30RL TT. It is my second trailer and a big improvement over my last (Coachman Futura 2600TB). Drove 700 miles to get it and used it for the first time on the way home.
> 
> I'm glad I found this forum, it looks to be filled with alot of valuable info. Thats it for now, just checkin in as a newbie.
> 
> ...


Newbie today...advise master tomorrow!!

Welcome to the club...we're glad you're here


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome!

We have lots of great info mixed with lots of good humor.

Post often!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

bronzestar action action

welcome to the site and congrats on the new 30rl









darrel


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Bronzestar (significance to the name?)

Welcome to Outbackers. You're gonna like it here!

Mark


----------



## bronzestar (Aug 21, 2005)

[/quote]
With addresses like Pensacola,Oak Harbor, PR and Oxnard you've got be ex-Navy, right? Congrats on your new purchase and welcome to the club.
[snapback]54450[/snapback]​[/quote]

Yep!







10 years '84 to '94. You?


----------



## bronzestar (Aug 21, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Bronzestar (significance to the name?)
> 
> Welcome to Outbackers. You're gonna like it here!
> 
> ...


Mark:
Just something I ended up with after trail and error. Never earned a Bronze Star.


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

It is nice to know there are lots of newbies! I will be picking up our new 31 RQS in one week ! I am a little nervous about the whole thing as we have never had a trailer and the dealer is not making us confident with their lack of information, now I am second guessing it all. We will be using a 2004 Dodge 2500 Hemi to tow. Any comments? Thanks!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I will be picking up our new 31 RQS in one week !


You are gonna love the 31RQS! Had mine out once so far. Traded up from a 26RS. It weighs a little more (little?) but I'm sure enjoying it.

You won't have a problem with your 2500 Ram.

Have a great time and Welcome!

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

First off
Welcome to lilmismajik to the Outback Family
You'll be fine with your TV.
This is the best place to get all the info you want.
Ask what you want to know and everyone here will help you out.
Ther are no stupid questions.

Don


----------

